# Choto Cheeta,kushgara and charan in Digit Magazines opinion poll!



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought Digit today.And the first page i opened these three were there. Last time also two of them were there.
Inko paise waise milte hai kya.Wohi 10-12 bande pakde huey aur rotate karte rehte hai each month.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2007)

Haha.. Feelin jealous kya??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Haha.. Feelin jealous kya??


nahi yaar.But kuch gadbad lagti hai.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 8, 2007)

What's the page no.??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ Page no. 17


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Inko paise waise milte hai kya.



 what are you saying  ... Asfaq asked the poll question to some of the members last month via PM. I was included in it. I answered it and it was published, so were others answers.  where does money come into matter  . 



> Wohi 10-12 bande pakde huey aur rotate karte rehte hai each month.



Have patience your time will also come


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> what are you saying  ... Asfaq asked the poll question to some of the members last month via PM. I was included in it. I answered it and it was published, so were others answers.  where does money come into matter  .
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience your time will also come


Arey yaar i was joking.I didnt know that they PM some members.Chalo ab pata chal gaya.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 8, 2007)

ha mere bhi photo aayi AUGUST  wale edition me page no.15 but location is wrong


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> ha mere bhi photo aayi AUGUST  wale edition me page no.15 but location is wrong


hmm i hope teri shakal tere avatar se achi hogi. Whats your name?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 8, 2007)

@ NIGHTMARE : If it's anywhere close to your avatar on digit,I might as well give it a skip.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good.Enjoy guys.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

main apne avatar se bahut hi jada acha hu jab digit wale apni avatar ki capacity increase kar lege tab main avatar change karu ga haa haa ha


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> main apne avatar se bahut hi jada acha hu jab digit wale apni avatar ki capacity increase kar lege tab main avatar change karu ga haa haa ha


tu apna naam bata.  wahan 

Pommy Pal
Priyobatra Sharma
Anurag Pandey
Rohit Patel

yeh 4 bache hai.In mein se tu mujhe Priyobatra lagta hai.Usi ne funny answer diya hai lol.Decide kar le kaun hai tu.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

anurag pandey bus shave jada hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ Hair bhi jyada hai.Tune madonna ban na hai?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

lolz. This thread made me laugh. Carry on guys.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> lolz. This thread made me laugh. Carry on guys.


Why?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

ab to chote ho gaye hai pahele solder tak theye


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> ab to chote ho gaye hai pahele solder tak theye


matlab ab insaan ban gaya hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> ab to chote ho gaye hai pahele solder tak theye



ha ha solder


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

bhai main to phele se hi insaan hu tum kab bane congrats yaar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> bhai main to phele se hi insaan hu tum kab bane congrats yaar


Tu insaan tab banega jab tera avatar change hoga.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 9, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Asfaq asked the poll question to some of the members last month via PM. I was included in it. I answered it and it was published, so were others answers.  where does money come into matter  .



So that was it!! I got a mail saying that Asfaq tried to PM me but could not becoz my inbox was full!! I logged into thinkdigit and deleted some mail. I thought about PMing Asfaq to ask why had he PMed me, but decided against it. LOL!!


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

after seeing d names i thought that it was choto cheeta but again gave a thought that choto cheeta might atleast shave regularly.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> after seeing d names i thought that it was choto cheeta but again gave a thought that choto cheeta might atleast shave regularly.


choto_cheeta is a fan of Sanjay Leela Bhansali.


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

actually after seeing his avatar i developed a virtual image of him in my mind that he is a cool guy with lots of muscles ,biceps and ofcourse a clean shave dude.but he shattered my imagination.

seems,he doesn't gets time to shave as he is always busy helping us in our problms


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> actually after seeing his avatar i developed a virtual image of him in my mind that he is a cool guy with lots of muscles ,biceps and ofcourse a clean shave dude.but he shattered my imagination.
> 
> seems,he doesn't gets time to shave as he is always busy helping us in our problms


yaar yeh toh tumne meri image bana li apne mind mein thanks. I have biceps,muscles and clean shave.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Tu insaan tab banega jab tera avatar change hoga.



thik hai tum digit k mod se kaho ki apni avatar ki capacity ko increase kare ok tab mujhe kaha na fine


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> thik hai tum digit k mod se kaho ki apni avatar ki capacity ko increase kare ok tab mujhe kaha na fine


woh nahi hone wala.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> after seeing d names i thought that it was choto cheeta but again gave a thought that choto cheeta might atleast shave regularly.


maybe choto cheeta should have a read this


----------



## utsav (Sep 10, 2007)

choto cheeta is a nice guy and he is the only 1 which i like the most in this forum.

actually we both r bengali


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 10, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> actually after seeing his avatar i developed a virtual image of him in my mind that he is a cool guy with lots of muscles ,biceps and ofcourse a clean shave dude.but he shattered my imagination.
> 
> seems,he doesn't gets time to shave as he is always busy helping us in our problms



  OH yes he doesn't get time... 
Let him come online.. he will surely wanna read this thread.


----------



## utsav (Sep 10, 2007)

^^nowadays he browses d forum in hidden mode so that no one can know that whether he is online or not.actually he is in demand

i request u saurav (choto cheeta) plz remove the hidden mode from ur profile.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^Utsav

so spy on him naa

LONG AGO I and Vimal(now arsenal_gunners) was doing spy on mods and specially fatbeing... :

this thread is really funny


----------



## utsav (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^james bond 008


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ arey yaar simple hai yaar Ramu ki Aag flop ho gayi hai na isliye Saurav bhi underground ho gaya hai.Uska fan jo hai.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Last time also two of them were there.
> Inko paise waise milte hai kya.


I was paid but didn't even get a chance to see my ugly face plastered on the magazine!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I was paid but didn't even get a chance to see my ugly face plastered on the magazine!


Bhai magazine bachon ne bhi parni hoti hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

^^lols.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I was paid but didn't even get a chance to see my ugly face plastered on the magazine!


how much money you got?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

^may be a iphone ?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

Wish I was that lucky! 



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> how much money you got?


Anand and Milind - Rs. 1,500 each.
Me - Rs. 6,500.

(Umm... in case someone misunderstands, I am not doing a comparison or anything, just mentioning how much each of us got. Please don't get any wrong ideas!)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^may be a iphone ?


no it was Windows Vista


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> woh nahi hone wala.



to fir mera avatar bhi change nai ho ga


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> no it was Windows Vista


 
tum arya ko money de rahe ho ya abuse kar rahe ho...

Vista aur arya


----------



## utsav (Sep 11, 2007)

arya would only take it if its MACISTA


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys some guys like me pmed choto even when he was in hidden mode,guess this has made him logout and surf in guest mode.


He's way too much in demand.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

^^lols.It's true he is very much in demand nowadays.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 11, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^^james bond 008


 

no buddy its n008=noob=newbie to computers


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey i m also der. u all forgot me


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

where were u?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 11, 2007)

Ye topic ka kya haal kar diya.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 11, 2007)

arrey pritish kulshrestha. in the opinion poll on pg 17


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> arrey pritish kulshrestha. in the opinion poll on pg 17


lol i was waiting for u.I wasnt so sure it was u. Haan toh tujhe kitne paise miley.


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol i was waiting for u.I wasnt so sure it was u. Haan toh tujhe kitne paise miley.



U seem to be hell bent on everyone getting paid  I am definately not PM'ing you in the future.. hehehe..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

hehe.


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

so r pming HIM rght 
My pic on DIGG maG it will be a dream cum true
i cant dreamzz ill be famous btw all my frnds 
some one stop me stop me


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 12, 2007)

Highly placed sources revealed that paying Rs 100 to Asfaq and Rs 200 to me will get your photo printed on Digit.


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

iam READY 
lol


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 12, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Highly placed sources revealed that paying Rs 100 to Asfaq and Rs 200 to me will get your photo printed on Digit.


 100?? chee, me so cheap? Yeh dil mange more


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

looks like Asfaq wants all 300.Hehe.


----------



## utsav (Sep 12, 2007)

^^har jagah brashtachar faila hua hai


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 12, 2007)

ghor curruption

logon ko sharam hi nahin hai

koi izzat hi anhin hai koi respect kuch nahin hai

jaane kua hoga is dekh ka

@ashfaq

i will give u private 1000

bolo...?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 12, 2007)

some auctions going on


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 12, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> @ashfaq
> 
> i will give u private 1000
> 
> bolo...?


 no thank you.. am straight.


----------



## utsav (Sep 12, 2007)

first come first serve basis


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> no thank you.. am straight.



hehehehehehehehehehehe.LMAO.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 12, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> @ashfaq
> 
> i will give u private 1000
> 
> bolo...?



Don't you know his rate is more than Rs 1000?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a funny thread


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 12, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> U seem to be hell bent on everyone getting paid  I am definately not PM'ing you in the future.. hehehe..


 i was joking.



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> This is a funny thread


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 13, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> no thank you.. am straight.


 
Yeh to bahut hi jayada characterless baat hai

I am only talking about my pic in magzine

aur log pata nahin kya kya soch lete hai...

Aisi hi soch ke reason se girls forums per active nahin hoti...

chee chee cheee cheee...



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Don't you know his rate is more than Rs 1000?


 
No i dont but if u knows his rate please tell me 



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> This is a funny thread


 
Whats your rate (If someone is interested )


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 13, 2007)

This just spun me one thought! If you can pay and get yourself in Digit for the opinion poll, can one pay and get his articles in here?
 I mean wouldn't digit save a lot , instead of paying for articles, they get paid to actually get it published.
*Double Income*


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 18, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> This just spun me one thought! If you can pay and get yourself in Digit for the opinion poll, can one pay and get his articles in here?
> I mean wouldn't digit save a lot , instead of paying for articles, they get paid to actually get it published.
> *Double Income*


 Kyun pet par lath mar raheho bhai


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ rotflol.... 
Haha.. too much funny thread....

Arey asfaq sir... chalo mera photo mat do magazine me....
But ek-- aadh tips de do... I wanna be a writer for Digit after my Graduation.... 

You are a great person... My fevorite writer... A great administrator....
A great human... A personality like Bill Gates... Have insight like Sherlock Holmes...
(Paise naa sahi... maska lagane se to PM karoge naa )

Hehe hehe


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

so asfaq wats the funds status now ... how much collected


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so asfaq wats the funds status now ... how much collected


bankrupt  becoz iMav got his card details.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Wah mare hue thread to phir Zinda kar diya.


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

yahi hai Digitians ki KALA


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so asfaq wats the funds status now ... how much collected


 so far so good.. at this rate, i'll be able to retire by next year.. but am greedy, so now am jacking up the rates.. any takers?


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

M Ready :d


----------

